# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  12 способов обойти закон бутерброда

## Irina

*12 способов обойти закон бутерброда* 

1. "Терминологическое воздействие".
После падения производится взаимное переименование хлеба и масла, в результате чего масло оказывается сверху.

2. "Дублирование активного слоя с последующим переопределением".
Бутерброд намазывается с двух сторон. После падения нижнее масло исключается из рассмотрения. То, что остается, как раз и является бутербродом лежащим маслом вверх.

3. "Защитное покрытие".
На масло сверху намазывается слой икры, защищающий масло в случае падения бутерброда.

4. "Инверсия с предварительным резервированием".
В местах предполагаемого падения бутерброда размещаются ломти хлеба. После падения верхний (исходный) ломоть удаляется, и бутерброд, состоящий теперь из резервного ломтя и масла,лежит вверх последним.

5. "Своевременный монтаж".
Масло намазывается на уже упавший хлеб.

6. "Способ Эйнштейна".
Бутерброд выводится на околоземную орбиту, где понятие "низ" вообще теряет смысл.

7. "Рациональный".
Бутерброды с маслом исключаются из рациона.

8. "Постгуманитарный".
Упавшие бутерброды с маслом сохраняются для гостей.

9. "Перпендикулярный".
Бутерброд намазывается по ребру.

10. "Презумпция невиновности".
Бутерброд отмазывается от падения.

11. "Инъекционный".
Масло не намазывается на хлеб, а растапливается и с помощью шприца вводится ему под корочку.

12. "Замена вида активного слоя".
При изготовлении бутерброда вместо масла используется маргарин. Пусть теперь падает как хочет, сволочь.

----------


## Sadist

Примотать скотчем к руке.Или степлером кому как удобнее.

----------


## Sanych

Мне первый способ больше всего понравился. Напоминает как монах Тук из "Айвенго" в пост - "Перекрестим эту курицу в рыбу, и будем есть во славу господню".

----------


## Irina

А мне 3 и 5 нравятся

----------


## Sadist

Вот нада мазать внутрь батона и не буде проблем.

----------


## BiZ111

> А мне 3 и 5 нравятся


Третьему способу грех не понравиться)))

----------

